# Back River, Putting in at Wallace this Sunday



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

Last year I posted about going to Lynnhaven and another poster suggested a couple of places closer to save travel time.
Did not go last year, but this year, this Sunday, I'm considering back River.
Can anyone share a decent location to target? PM or post, I'm good either way.
Or just point me in the general direction!

thanks,
nw


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Paddle out of Wallace's, turn right and start fishing. Fan cast and move on. Too easy. Might see you out there.


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

Wilber,
Thanks.
Track up the back river or stay with the big water?
NW


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Most of back river is 4 to 5 feet deep, most of the fish (puppy drum) are in 4 to 5 foot of water. Deep water at the mouth = Flounder. Big duckblind in the middle, is the edge of Darling Bar 2 to 12 feet. Poquoson side is Paradise. Don't be in a rush, use the drift and cast. Don't worry, be happy.


----------



## J-hoff (Aug 1, 2013)

*new myself*



news_watch said:


> Last year I posted about going to Lynnhaven and another poster suggested a couple of places closer to save travel time.
> Did not go last year, but this year, this Sunday, I'm considering back River.
> Can anyone share a decent location to target? PM or post, I'm good either way.
> Or just point me in the general direction!
> ...


I'm going to a Yogi Bear campground this sunday off the Severn river for the 1st time and taking 2 kayak what should I fish for and what baits should I use


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

In that area I use Chartruse Gulp swimbaits mostly 3"http://www.google.com/search?q=gulp+alive+swimming+mullet&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=GHoBUqaJMtSu4AOWpYHIAQ&sqi=2&ved=0CGQQsAQ&biw=1787&bih=855

Various colors of Saltwater Last time the black shad worked well http://www.bassassassin.com/c/-4-inch-Saltwater-Split-tail-Shads/bass-fishing-lures/CAT-917A89/
Post as report of how you did.I'll probably will be going back there. 
Some times I'll fish the gulp on a popping float with a 18"to 30" leader with a 1/4 ounce jighead on the end with the chart.gulp Some times pearl works better. Good luck.

Oh shucks I just noticed the date on your post you probably have already been.If so how'd you do?


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

BB,
Date makes no difference when the blow is on like it was Sunday.
Still trying to make it down.
Maybe we can plunder them together some time.
NW


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Hampton side is good,
Poquoson side is good too.

I've had better luck fishing the Poquoson side over the years. Add a little variety to your yakking and try them all out. Wind really isn't a factor in Back River, since it is so shallow. 

Fish the areas all around the Poquoson side and see the difference!


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

Got out there today, but no luck.
Went as far back as Floods Hole, then out to the mouth of the river at the bay.
Lots of bait in floods hole.
Nipped by a blue and saw some reds but no luck.
Beautiful day and about 5 hours of paddling.
NW


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Been there that done that too!I keep tellin myeself maybe next time!
I like the Messic side too!


----------

